# Eiweißabschäumer - Funktionsweise?



## imo-greif (12. Sep. 2004)

*Eiweißabschäumer funktionsweise?*

hallo,
wer kann mir die funktionsweise eines eiweisabschäumers erklären
und wer hat möglicherweise erfahrungen mit einem selbst gefertigten
teil- vor bzw nachteile.
danke für eure hilfe 
michael


----------



## Thorsten (12. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Michael,

ich selber habe keinen Abschäumer in Betrieb, deswegen kann ich Dir keine Erfahrungswerte liefern.

Aber ich habe zwei interessante Links für Dich ... diese dürften einige Fragen schon beantworten ...   




http://www.wonti.de/fr_teich.htm


----------



## Tim (12. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Michael,
hier gibts auch ne Anleitung zum selber bauen.
http://www.teichtechnik-selbstbau.de/html/abschaeumer.html
gruß Tim


----------



## imo-greif (13. Sep. 2004)

hallo thorsten , hallo tim,
ich bedanke mich für eure hilfe.
auch wenn mir noch nicht alles klar ist es wird schon werden.
ich habe ja im winter zeit  zum bauen.
gruss michael


----------



## Jürgen (14. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Michael,

das Prinzip der Abschäumung ist eigentlich recht simpel. Man macht sich dabei im Wesentlichen die Adhäsionskräfte der Grenzflächen Luft/Wasser zu nutze. Die vielen feinen Gasblasen binden an ihren Grenzflächen zum Wasser die gelösten Proteinverbindungen an sich und befördern diese an die Wasseroberfläche. Durch verschiedene Reaktionen entsteht hierbei ein "Eiweißschaum", der aus dem Wasser entfernt werden kann. Auch Schwermetalle, Phosphate, Nitrat und Kohlenhydrate werden hierbei entfernt. 

Beim Gegenstrom-Abschäumer strömt das Wasser den aufsteigenden Gasblasen entgegen. Diese Prinzip verwendet man in erster Linie bei Salzwasser. Es funktioniert zwar auch mit Süßwasser, jedoch ist die Leistungsfähigkeit aufgrund der im Vergleich hohen Oberflächenspannung (=geringer Kolloidgehalt) geringer. Der Schaum ist in Süßwasser weniger "stabil".

Ein Rieselabschäumer funktioniert ohne externe Luftversorgung durch einen Kompressor oder einem Venturisystem und nutzt die Massenträgheit der Luft aus. Ein mit Füllkörpern bestücktes Rohr wird von oben mit Wasser beschickt und das Wasser strömt durch die Füllkörper nach unten. Hierbei wird das Wasser mechanisch stark bewegt und gleichzeitig permanent Luft in Fallrichtung das Wassers durch das Rohr "nachgesogen". Durch die hierbei auftretenden Verwirbelungen des Wassers im Inneren des Rohres und zwischen den Füllkörpern entsteht der Schaum eher am Ende des Rohres und wird dort in Mitten der Füllkörper aufgefangen, gesammelt und nach Außen geführt. Diese Methode setzt man überwiegend in Süßwasser ein. 

MBG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (14. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

wie werden die Nitrate und Phosphate entfernt ? Lagern sie sich an das Eiweiss an ? Wâre ja eigentlich ein interessanter Ansatz bei Überdüngung. Wird CO2 ebenfalls vollständig ausgetrieben ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (15. Sep. 2004)

Hi Stefan,


Wasserlösliche Proteine, die überwiegend abgeschäumt werden, sind sehr reaktionsfreudig und gehen Verbindungen mit den Phosphaten und dem Nitrat ein. Zudem wird parallel auch der Entstehung von Ammonium und somit der Nitrifikation vorgegriffen. Zwei __ Fliegen mit einer Klappe quasi.

Für mich stellt diese Art der "Filterung" an einem Teich den momentanen Stand der Technik dar. Sie ist auf kleinstem Raum beliebig erweiterbar, ist kostengünstig und richtig ausgeführt, wesentlich effizienter als die einfache und störanfällige Nitrifikation mittles Baktieren. Nur hier wird die Wurzel vielen Übels, die Stickstoffkette Ammonium->Nitrit->Nitrat, bereits vor ihrer Entstehung nachhaltig aus dem Wasser eliminiert. 

Abschäumer im Gegenstromverfahren treiben wesentlich mehr CO2 aus dem Wasser aus als z.B. die Fallstrom-Abschäumer (Rieselabschäumer).  


MBG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

hört sich ja hochinteressant an und ist auch wirklich nicht schwierig zu bauen. Für alle, die intensiv Fische halten, ist das sicher eine Überlegung wert.  Mich beschäftigt nur das Thema CO2. Vermutlich ist die Beseitigung der Nährstoffe vordringlinger als das Wachstum von Unterwasserpflanzen. Aber rein nach der Theorie müsste doch auch der pH-Wert steigen, oder ? Möglicherweise überschätze ich allerdings auch die CO2 austreibende Wirkung der Abschäumer. Dann wäre es in der Tat eine fast ideale Lösung ("fast" deshalb, weil Abschäumer, wie ich sie kenne, fast nicht zu kaschieren sind).

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (15. Sep. 2004)

Grüß dich Stefan,

ich muss zugeben, dass selbst für mich, einem Anhänger der "non-Technik-Fraktion", diese Abschäumer hochinteressant sind. Daher habe ich beschlossen mir für nächstes Jahr ebenfalls solch ein Teil zu bauen.   

Das mit dem Kaschieren finde ich nichtmals so problematisch. Im Grunde genommen kann man sie ja auch im Boden versenken. Entweder ganz oder nur teilweise.

Mit "Wonti" hatte ich mal kurzen Emailkontakt, denn mich beschäftigte das Thema "CO2 und Abschäumen" ebenfalls. Er hat dann für mich mit einem pH-Meter den pH-Wert im Zulauf und Ablauf ermittelt und konnte mit zwei Stellen nach dem Komma  keine Unterschiede messen. Daher die Annahme, dass bei dieser Methode der CO2-Austrag zu vernachlässigen ist. 

Wenn es dir so sehr auf den CO2-Gehalt ankommt, was in meinem Fall nicht anders ist, dann kann ich dir nur eine aktive CO2-Düngung nahelegen. Ich habe in diese Richtung bereits vor 2 Monaten einen kleinen Versuch unternommen und bin mittlerweile zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass eine CO2-Düngung auch in einem Teich funktioniert. Seit dieser Zeit leite ich 4-5 Liter CO2 pro Stunde in das Wasser und konnte seitdem nur positive Effekte verbuchen. Einige davon kann ich mir zwar immer noch nicht erklären, aber was solls. Hauptsache es funktioniert   

MBG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (15. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

mich interessiert (fast fasziniert) "nur" das Thema, denn ich selbst halte ja keine Fische. CO2 und pH Wert gehört halt mit zum kleinen Einmaleins, also frage ich halt nach. Wenn Wasser durchblasen wird, bis sich Schaum bildet, will man kaum glauben, dass das CO2 davon unbeeinträchtigt bleibt. Vielleicht lohnt es sich, eine Testreihe zu machen, wenn bei Dir der Abschäumer im kommenden Jahr zum Einsatz kommt: Tendenziell würde ich allerdings versuchen, den pH Wert über einen längeren Zeitraum zu messen und nicht versuchen, zwischen Ein- und Ausgang Unterschiede zu finden. Weiss nicht warum, eher gefühlsmässig neige ich zu einer längeren Untersuchung.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (15. Sep. 2004)

ReHi,


Dein Gefühl täuscht dich nicht. Um eine entgültige Aussage zu treffen ist es sicher sinnvoller einen längeren Zeitraum zu wählen. Es wird aber dennoch schwer die gewonnen Ergebnisse auf die Wirkunsgweise des Abschäumers umzulegen, da die Verhältnisse in einem bewachsenen Teich sehr dynamisch sind und sich der pH z.B. permanent ändern kann. Alleine schon der Unterschied zwischen sonnigen Tagen und Regentagen werden keine Aussage zulassen. 

Es ist aber davon auszugehen, dass der Fallstrom-Abschäumer keinen langfristig messbaren negativen Effekt auf den CO2-Haushalt haben wird. Hierbei wird schließlich nicht "geblubbert", wie das bei den Gegenstromverfahren der Fall ist. Daher bin ich diesbezüglich sehr entspannt. 8) 

MBG...Jürgen


----------



## StefanS (17. Sep. 2004)

Hallo Jürgen,

ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du weiter berichtest. Klingt alles ausgesprochen interessant. Ich sauge so etwas auf - auch wenn ich mir bei mir noch keine Einsatzmöglichkeit (oder -Notwendigkeit) vorstellen kann.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Jürgen (17. Sep. 2004)

Grüß dich,

da geht es mir, trotz Fische im Teich, nicht viel anders.    Dafür, dass diese Technik für einen Gartenteich eigentlich ideal ist, ist sie komischerweise viel zu wenig verbreitet. Fast ein jeder baut auf diese "altmodische" Nitrifikation über künstliche Besiedlungsflächen, wobei doch so ein Abschäumer weniger Stellfläche benötigt, einfacher herzustellen ist, auch im Winter funktioniert und dabei auch noch günstiger, stabiler und effizienter ist. Und weil ich eben gerne bastle, werde ich so ein Teil mal an den Teich stellen. Selbstverständlich werde ich dann auch darüber berichten.

MBG...Jürgen


----------



## lars (17. Sep. 2004)

in england sind die dinger unter koi haltern ein alter hut. da kann man die schon fertig kaufen. mitlerweile werden diese von ein zwei händlern auch importiert. kosten € 299,- was ich eigentlich noch recht fair finde, aba wartet doch mal ab was passiert wenn oase so ein ding baut *lach*

gruß lars


----------



## imo-greif (25. Sep. 2004)

hallo alle zusammen,
habe eure gedankensprünge aufmerksam verfolgt. im moment bin ich dabei das material zu besorgen. wenn alles vorhanden ist werde ich mit dem bau eines abschäumers beginnen. welches filtermaterial sollte zur anwendung kommen. in meinem filter habe ich seit dem vergangenen jahr
zwei kammern je zur hälfte mit kaldnes gefüllt. ich kann nur sage ausgezeichnet. könnte man dieses material auch im abschäumer einsetzen? oder spricht etwas dagegen. 
für mich ist das wichtigste an dieser geschichte , dass mit dem schaum auch pilze, __ parasiten usw. entfernt werden die noch durch mein spaltsieb und den filter rutschen.
gruss michael


----------

